# Alder....Yeah??



## speedway73 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a small time smoker using a el cheapo 2 door verticle Brinkmann. Next to Hickory or Cherry...I absolutey love the smell of Alder. Anybody ever use it for anything other than fish?? I've done BB's with it and love it!


----------



## rickw (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, it's all about what you like. I am fond of a combo of red oak and cherry. 

 I wouldn't mind trying some alder if I could find some.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 18, 2009)

Just for trout , whitefish, salmon, burbot, halibut etc. Never tried it on meat but I bet it would be great. I love the smell of alder.


----------



## speedway73 (Jul 18, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the smell of Alder. I have to get it off of E-Bay as nobody in the area carrys it.


----------



## slanted88 (Jul 18, 2009)

Man...Alder is just a fine smoke. If it is your pleasure...get after it. I can only get it in chip's & small chunk's. It is great on fish, to me & Louie.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 18, 2009)

cabinetmaker here-most our jobs are alder,I have it comming out my ears-and what a good wood to smoke with-U pay shipping and I send u alder for a great price.


----------



## rivet (Jul 18, 2009)

I used to have some alderwood smoked salt and it was fantastic!

Desert, how big are the pieces? Do you have small chunks you can bag or box?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 18, 2009)

I happen to be one lucky guy to have a store that carries about 10 to 12 differant types of wood chips and chunks. Alder is very good I just tried it on seafood and it does really good nice suddle smokey flavor. I still have a few more differant wood to try so I'll let everyone know.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 18, 2009)

and yes Rivet it's 1 1/2 -2-2 1/2 wide 13/16 thick-I cut to 2-3 in. lengths-we have so much we throw more away than I can keep up with.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 18, 2009)

I've used it in a combo with apple and cherry. Great taste.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 18, 2009)

*not just yeah but HELL yeah!*

*desert - may i take you up on that offer?*


----------



## speedway73 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hell yeah,Brotha!! Is it processed...rough sawn..chunks...chips...dust??


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 21, 2009)

All the time! Sometimes I will mix with apple...or pecan but by itself is great with any pork.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never tried Alder.  I have used Hickory, Mesquite, Apple, Cherry, Maple and Oak.  Hickory and Oak are the easiest to get around here bulk.


----------



## mudinchev (Dec 26, 2009)

Never gave it much thought, me personaly alder is annoying arround here it grows like weeds, I have cleared soooooo much alder off my properties it isnt even funny.  Slash piles stacked as high as an excavator will stack it and fires so hot you cant get within 20'. It does make good smoke though! Come to think of it I still have 50 or 60 trees still laying on the groudnd I need to dispose of.  And a few hundered more trees to go.  Too bad you guys dont live closer I could set you up with loads of it!


----------



## mudinchev (Dec 26, 2009)

99% alder couple of cherry and maple.


----------



## beretta92_fs2003 (Jan 3, 2010)

Adler I am hooked,I used it for a 12lb turkey and a 10lb prime rib...Its not just for fish.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love Alder I mix it about 65% Alder/25% Hickory and the rest apple or mesquite for just about everything I have smoked up to this point.


----------



## bustintires (Jan 3, 2010)

I use alder 90% of the time for chicken and pork that has been teriyaki marinated. grew up on the smell of alder smoke. my yard is full of it now. it is real easy to get is to grow round here, all you have to do is disturb the soil with something like a bobcat and it just starts poppin up


----------



## nwdave (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, we gots lots alder up here in the PNW, it's like a weed, but remember guys, they have PECAN and Black Walnut and well, they have all kinds of stuff.  Can't even find pecan in the stores up here.  Too bad freight fees are so expensive.  I have visions of short cut logs passing in the night.


----------



## bustintires (Jan 5, 2010)

I work next door to a custom cabinet shop. never thought about checkin it out for scrapwood. might be a good sorce of cheap exsotic woods.


----------



## stircrazy (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish I would have read this thread half an hour ago.. I just ordewred wild cherry, sugar maple, and hickory on line.  almost got alde insted of the hickory and would have if I saw this first..

Steve


----------



## rstr hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

I would probably shy away from scrapwood as many times lumbermills will put in chemicals to help prevent wood from rotting, etc. that I wouldn't want to have floating around in my smoker. I'd probably either find some naturally if you are in an area that has alder trees or buy some that's meant for smoking.  Good luck.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 8, 2010)

Cabinet shops don't and won't use treated woods for the construction of there millworks-I don't think theres a building code in the country that would allow it-sure pressure treated lumber is used in the construction of many homes-the norm is where it will meet concrete,and that will be in the form of 2x4's-2x6's ETC,which of course one wouldn't want to use in a smoker.Cabinet grade hardwoods are either air or kiln dried and in almost all cases would be fine for useing in the smoker-It would be the same as going into your local depot store and buying a board of Oak or Hickory from them.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 8, 2010)

I think that thundering sound you hear is a bunch of SMF'ers heading out for their nearest cabinetmakers shop.  I gotta find out where that one guy moved to.  He made alot of stuff out of cherry.  Thanks for clearing up that misconception.


----------



## confederateknowhow (Jan 8, 2010)

I smoked some squrrels with Alder before...that was about the best varment I ever had...


----------



## bustintires (Jan 13, 2010)

might you be a racer from canadia. I work for a canadian race track owner during the summer months(how can you make your race cars go fast with square wheels?)


----------

